# Sooooo... Does anyone wana see the degu cage?



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

.......... anyone?  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ta Da! :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

: its er......


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

:confused1:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I was kidding.................. :lol:

Here we go!

Linos Down..









Mainly finished apart from some steps! 









About to upload the finished thing along with the degus enjoying it!  xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Can i come play in it pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease????


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I was completely fooled :lol:

ETA: Looks amazing, like the vinyl flooring  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol i was fooled too!!!!

WOW!!!!!

Is all i can say!!! It's simply amazing. Goo heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

ta guys, just uploading more pictures... theres 31 so it maybe a while :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:thumbup: x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Bloody hell! Looks really OTT for 2 degus
I envy you, if I had the space I would get a cage like that!
Looks freakin awesome!!! All you need now is 5 more degus   x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Bloody hell! Looks really OTT for 2 degus
> I envy you, if I had the space I would get a cage like that!
> Looks freakin awesome!!! All you need now is 5 more degus   x


I believe they should have as much room as i can fit :lol: I can fit upto 8 in the cage apparently, so im thinking of rescuing a lonely boy to bond with the other 2..... but well c  x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> so im thinking of rescuing a lonely boy to bond with the other 2..... but well c  x


I'll give it a week :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I'll give it a week :lol:


Oi! 

Ive said i will only take in another degu if hes lonely  as they shouldnt ever be alone... x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Its sleepy business all this moving around


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

All that space, and they choose to squeeze in a tube :laugh: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> All that space, and they choose to squeeze in a tube :laugh: x


Its there special tube :lol: Its just a big cardbored thingy but they love it so i put it in there new cage :thumbup: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwww they are so cute!!! xx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, that's adorable


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

lmao here, cant stop chuckling ha ha oh u got me.... The cage looks fab is it a parrot cage. it looks like piece of furniture xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

princesslea said:


> lmao here, cant stop chuckling ha ha oh u got me.... The cage looks fab is it a parrot cage. it looks like piece of furniture xxx


Its a parrot cage :thumbup: The bars are just about the right length apart so, so far no escapes lol x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww they look flabergasted, did you video them when you put them in, I bet they are loving climbing, that really is what every goo should have but I dont think many will its flippin gorgeous.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww they look flabergasted, did you video them when you put them in, I bet they are loving climbing, that really is what every goo should have but I dont think many will its flippin gorgeous.


Thank you  I didnt record them, i was more concerned with them trying to escape! lol x


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

That cage looks fab, I love it 
I will have to get pics of my goo set-up once all the babies are all weaned, as it has all changed since my numbers more than doubled


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That cage looks fab, I love it
> I will have to get pics of my goo set-up once all the babies are all weaned, as it has all changed since my numbers more than doubled


 what?! since when?! what happened?!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hurray! No escapes over night!  I still have 2 happy degus :lol: x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> what?! since when?! what happened?!  x


The females that I rescued did indeed turn out to be pregnant, and we had a litter of 7 & 5 so at the moment I have 17 in at the moment :scared:

Stupid thing is the reason the byb handed them over was because they weren't breeding  Oh well at least I got them out of that terrible place and can make sure all the pups go to good homes and not just the highest bidder lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Its a lovely setup, they look so happy with all that space


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> The females that I rescued did indeed turn out to be pregnant, and we had a litter of 7 & 5 so at the moment I have 17 in at the moment :scared:
> 
> Stupid thing is the reason the byb handed them over was because they weren't breeding  Oh well at least I got them out of that terrible place and can make sure all the pups go to good homes and not just the highest bidder lol


I forgot the other had had 7!!!  Have you found them all homes?  glad you got them out of that place! They are well looked after now hehe x



simplysardonic said:


> Its a lovely setup, they look so happy with all that space


Ta  took me about a week non stop to make stuff for it lol x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> I forgot the other had had 7!!!  Have you found them all homes?  glad you got them out of that place! They are well looked after now hehe x


At the moment I am still looking for homes, the home that I had found failed the home check and weren't interested in making the changes that I required 

I might have 1 home lined up a home for 2 pups but the person involved needs to convince their mum so I'm not holding out too much hope


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> At the moment I am still looking for homes, the home that I had found failed the home check and weren't interested in making the changes that I required
> 
> I might have 1 home lined up a home for 2 pups but the person involved needs to convince their mum so I'm not holding out too much hope


........................ Dont suppose you know how to bond 2 male degu brothers with other male degus do you....?

I might no someone with a large parrot cage that can have upto 6-8 degus ya see..... MIGHT know :lol: x


----------



## clangers (Jul 25, 2010)

aaww *climbs in* my cage now:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> ........................ Dont suppose you know how to bond 2 male degu brothers with other male degus do you....?
> 
> I might no someone with a large parrot cage that can have upto 6-8 degus ya see..... MIGHT know :lol: x


I'm not an expert with bonding goo's by any means, but it is possible very hard with males especially as you have 2 brothers with a strong bond already so there WILL be fights. What worked for me in the past is separating the cage into 2 sections (so all goo's can see, hear and smell each other) there will be a lot of tail shaking from your dominant boy for certain, also it is a good idea to keep swoping sides so they start to pick up each others smells and start to smell like one another, I would swop them over once a week for few weeks. 
The good signs are the low whistling/chattering noise that you hear them make to one another, if your original pair start including the new arrivals then I find it is a good time to make prober introductions on neutral territory and if there is no signs of aggression I clean the cage so making it neutral again and keep them together. If there are any signs of aggression, i.e aggressive teeth chattering which is loud and rapid also tail banging and high pitched screeching and grunting I go back to square one and start all over again. If you think bonding bunnies can be stressful it is nothing compared to goo's you need a very strong heart as when they fight it can be very nasty :scared:

I would be honored if you decided that you would like to take some on as I know from all your posts and pictures they will lead a life of luxury and would not want for anything


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm not an expert with bonding goo's by any means, but it is possible very hard with males especially as you have 2 brothers with a strong bond already so there WILL be fights. What worked for me in the past is separating the cage into 2 sections (so all goo's can see, hear and smell each other) there will be a lot of tail shaking from your dominant boy for certain, also it is a good idea to keep swoping sides so they start to pick up each others smells and start to smell like one another, I would swop them over once a week for few weeks.
> The good signs are the low whistling/chattering noise that you hear them make to one another, if your original pair start including the new arrivals then I find it is a good time to make prober introductions on neutral territory and if there is no signs of aggression I clean the cage so making it neutral again and keep them together. If there are any signs of aggression, i.e aggressive teeth chattering which is loud and rapid also tail banging and high pitched screeching and grunting I go back to square one and start all over again. If you think bonding bunnies can be stressful it is nothing compared to goo's you need a very strong heart as when they fight it can be very nasty :scared:
> 
> I would be honored if you decided that you would like to take some on as I know from all your posts and pictures they will lead a life of luxury and would not want for anything


Sounds alot of work :lol: I think with Rabbits its a little easier because you can take a rabbit out of the situation easy enough, however with a degu they are very quick to act. Im not sure.. i would like to introduce more to them because the more the merrier and because if one was to sadly pass away the other would be alone. I would have to ask a professional i would think 

Where do you live btw?  x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Ohh believe me it is a lot of work and extremely stressful, give me buns to bond any day over Degu's :lol:

I am in Suffolk, we have another 3 weeks until weaning anyway just let me know what you decide and we can start talking seriously about it :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ohh believe me it is a lot of work and extremely stressful, give me buns to bond any day over Degu's :lol:
> 
> I am in Suffolk, we have another 3 weeks until weaning anyway just let me know what you decide and we can start talking seriously about it :thumbup:


Ill have a think about it  I think gooey would be very welcoming to new degus as he loves everyone and everything, however the dominant one Chewy would be a different story 

However if i put them in a special cage to share n over afew weeks gradually introduce them it might be okay 

You are about 3hrs 30mins away from me though... thats a bit of a problem  x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ill have a think about it  I think gooey would be very welcoming to new degus as he loves everyone and everything, however the dominant one Chewy would be a different story
> 
> However if i put them in a special cage to share n over afew weeks gradually introduce them it might be okay
> 
> You are about 3hrs 30mins away from me though... thats a bit of a problem  x


Completely up to you hun, but just to say don't let the distance put you off as I have friends in Yorkshire (infact Rhythm, Reed and Rascal came from Ripon )
and a very understanding b/f, so if it came to it and you were really interested I wouldn't mind meeting you closer :thumbup:
At the end of the day good homes are so important to me that I am willing to do what I can to make that happen


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> You are about 3hrs 30mins away from me though... thats a bit of a problem  x


We could ask for an animal train if anyone is doing the journey in the near future. Are goos anything like rats to introduce cos I have loads of info sources about introing rats.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Completely up to you hun, but just to say don't let the distance put you off as I have friends in Yorkshire (infact Rhythm, Reed and Rascal came from Ripon )
> and a very understanding b/f, so if it came to it and you were really interested I wouldn't mind meeting you closer :thumbup:
> At the end of the day good homes are so important to me that I am willing to do what I can to make that happen


Ooooo... interesting  ill have a think and see what my mum says because she always has final say  lol i am willing to 'bond' them but i wud want to give them my full attention. In a couple of weeks i will probs no about a possible job op too so if that doesnt work out ill be able to give them my full attention when 'bonding' them :thumbup: x



thedogsmother said:


> We could ask for an animal train if anyone is doing the journey in the near future. Are goos anything like rats to introduce cos I have loads of info sources about introing rats.


Im not sure if its the same... hope so... as you are the wise one in that field :thumbup: Im sure we could meet each other half way or something or have a road trip :lol:

(PS TDM arent you suppose to be doing some housework?!)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ooooo... interesting  (PS TDM arent you suppose to be doing some housework?!)


I havent actually left yet, I went to order some vet stuff off ebay to disinfect the rat cages with and pet forums called me back, Im going now I promise..... hehe or am I.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I havent actually left yet, I went to order some vet stuff off ebay to disinfect the rat cages with and pet forums called me back, Im going now I promise..... hehe or am I.


:lol: Its okay im suppose to be doing the washing haha x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> We could ask for an animal train if anyone is doing the journey in the near future. Are goos anything like rats to introduce cos I have loads of info sources about introing rats.


There is a few similarities but goo's are more stubborn and a lot more violent when they fight


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> There is a few similarities but goo's are more stubborn and a lot more violent when they fight


 hmm i wouldnt want to injure my 2.... ill do abit of research and see what i can find and then make a decision :thumbup: x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> hmm i wouldnt want to injure my 2.... ill do abit of research and see what i can find and then make a decision :thumbup: x


Unfortunately that will be the risk as a goo fight is horrible 
As I said hun, your choice and I can fully understand you not wanting to risk your original pair.

But.............
how could you resist this lil face?








Sorry couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Unfortunately that will be the risk as a goo fight is horrible
> As I said hun, your choice and I can fully understand you not wanting to risk your original pair.
> 
> But.............
> ...


:lol: you had to show me one of my favourites! :thumbup: x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

He is a lil boy as well :lol::lol::lol:


OK all jokes aside just let me know if you decide you want to go ahead :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> He is a lil boy as well :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> OK all jokes aside just let me know if you decide you want to go ahead :thumbup:


I will let you know :thumbup: x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Well done for putting wood in the bottom! :thumbup:i had this cage a while back and they chewed through the bottom and escaped in my lounge :scared:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Well done for putting wood in the bottom! :thumbup:i had this cage a while back and they chewed through the bottom and escaped in my lounge :scared:


Hiya 
I didnt put wood in the bottom it was lino over paper. But since then they now have a fitted tile floor in the bottom of the cage to make cleaning out easier and no nibbling  :lol: x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hiya
> I didnt put wood in the bottom it was lino over paper. But since then they now have a fitted tile floor in the bottom of the cage to make cleaning out easier and no nibbling  :lol: x


Oh Well lol it looks cool well done :thumbup: x


----------

